# Kipor Generator Petrol Leak



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

The d**n generator sprang a leak and has dumped petrol in the locker.
I have mopped it up but there is still a strong smell of petrol in the van.
Apart from cleaning down the area with a strong detergent has anybody got any tips for getting rid of petrol smells.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Liberally douse the cupboard with tonic water, dry it all up with kitchen roll, and that should help to clear up the odour

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Have you found the cause of the leak? Had you recently filled the tank?

My Kipor ran out of petrol on it's last use, so tank and carb. were empty.

When I refilled the tank with petrol, turned on and started the genny. I saw fuel pouring out below.

I found the fuel was coming out of the float chamber overflow, so assumed that the float was stuck.
I removed the air cleaner and carb, removed the float chamber and checked all: blew through the needle valve seat, reassembled and all ok> It did only leak when the 'start' knob was on as this cuts off the fuel when off.

Did you inadvertently leave yours on?

Did you pinpoint the leak?

I can't really advise on cleaning up apart from ensuring area well ventilated untill all traces of fuel evaporated.

(edit) ps. have now seen your other post explaining all  

Harvey


----------

